# Dealer Prices - Any views



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all and thanks once again for all your helpful comments.

We have placed a reserve on a used MH - plate 54, Autocruise Starfire with 4k mileage. 2 Berth, 2.2 HDI, standard Peugeot Boxer. The spec appears to be early 2005 with the exterior storage and later shower unit. I am not sure about extras - may seem odd but havent viewed this particular MH yet!!

It is through a mainstream dealer and the service so far has been good.

What is your experience of dealer prices and is there anywhere I can find the MH equivalent of Glass' Guide for cars?

I would prefer not to mention the price now so as not to steer the thread, but any thoughts, from experience on what a reasonable price might be would be very helpful.

Regards,

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Around £28-£30k seems to be about the price advertised. That is advertised and same as buying a car the starting point, depending on this and that I would look to be paying about £28.5k. It is very hard to give comments without actually knowing all the details.
A good search on google would help

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Starfire*

Hi

I am not aware of a valuers book like "Glasses" - I think that supply and demand is the key - as with anything.

A new van is about £34,000 - so probably £30000 with no px and for a quick deal.

A two year old one then, with low miles and I am guessing screen price of about £29500 less your haggling.

Don't worry about not seeing the van Keith - I boughtt he last one by e mail!

Rapide561


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

*Glass's guide*

Hi Keith

Glass's produce a caravan and motorhome guide. It is only available to the trade though. I used to subscribe but don't anymore so I can't look it up for you.

I think that as important as price is, it doesn't matter! :? If you like the van, it is in good order, has the layout and toys that you want and is in budget... Buy it!

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Some dealers pricing is a joke. We looked at a Burstner 747 in February this year and their price for a 2002/02 was what we eventually paid for a 2004/54 with a fraction of the mileage. Do your research and strike a hard bargain. In my view keen prices come from energetic dealers and high prices come from lazy ones!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

On motorhomes, there's always a deal to be done. Don't show too much enthusiasm for it (phrases like "ooo - it's PERFECT!" are a no-no). :roll: Try to find faults. Scuff marks, damage to upholstery or woodwork. Check for 'extras', such as bike rack, lay-flat hose reel, hook-up cable, levelling ramps, interior / exterior screens for the front, awning. Any from the list that it hasn't got, you will almost certainly want to / have to buy. You can use this as a bargaining tool.

I would say that a 'sticker price' of around £30k might be negotiable down to £28 without too much difficulty. Do your research, and find the lowest proces you can for similar vans. Look especially at private sales in magazines, on this site, and places like Autotrader.

Perhaps say things like "yes, it's quite nice, but it's a bit outside my budget. Now, if you can move a bit on the price, we might be able to tie up the deal this morning." Play the old double glazing trick back on them.

When you're negotiating, think how hard and for how long you have to work to produce £500 in your bank account. It must be worth spending 10 minutes of time negotiating to save £100, never mind several hundreds / thousands.

However friendly they are, they're in business to make money. Pure and simple. The more they can make you pay for it, the more bonuses get into their nack account, and the more holidays in the Seychelles the owner can have.

And watch out for offers of quality backup, extended warranty instead of cash off, and that sort of thing. From what I've read on here, once you've paid your money, there's little in the way of after-sales service from the dealer.

I say all this, not because I'm a good negotiator - I'm the worst. I leave it all up to my wife, who's very good, and getting even better. I just sit in the corner and cringe  

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"On motorhomes, there's always a deal to be done. Don't show too much enthusiasm for it"

I can't understand how my wife always seem to throw the spanner in the works every time I'm in front of a dealer or supplier, whether it be for motorhome, car, new bathroom, new kitchen, bedroom furniture, builder, you name it, she screws it up, always blaming me of course for saying things she disagrees with, even though they were only for tactical/ negotiating effect (Ohhhh, she says afterwards when we've/they've gone, I didn't know, you should have said, etc. etc.) yet get her playing me at cards and she wipes the floor with me every time, bluffing like a Las Vegas master roller.

Dave


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Gerald, 

I've got one of them type of wives as well. Her nick name in the office is Darth Vadar in drag. 

Horribly embarrassing on occasions. Not adverse to bi passing waiters and walking into restaurant kitchens and demanding to know where her meal is. 

philip


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now that IS brave.

I am always the utmost courteous diplomat UNTIL I've managed to get something edible in front of me. 

Just think who has the upper hand and the opportunity for the last laugh until that point.

Dave


----------



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Worried*

Dear parigby

Had to read your post several times - this "not being adverse to bi passing waiters" had me worried ?? How did she know they were bi?

Then I realised what you meant ! LOL

Keith


----------

